# Attracting pigeons



## Arun kumar (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello, 
There are a few feral pigeons near my place, I want to attract them to my terrace. I've placed a mixture of corn, wheat, millet and rice on my terrace but they don't come to it. Its almost winter here in India, I wonder they have alternate source of food which makes em less attracted here. Its been a couple of days since I've put bird food, only squirrels and crows seems to be interested. But in the morning about 10 when I see most of the food disappears, not sure if it was the squirrels or pigeons I'd like your advice in how to attract em, is it better to scatter the food or accumulate in one place


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii welcome to pigeon talk.
good to see someone caring for fearls... which state you belong to??
you just need to be patient. huge number of fearls will start to gather on ur terrace within a month of feeding. keep feed in a tray and water in a bowl and leave. though they cannot be tamed and will not accept ur presence,if they are wild indian gola pigeons.


----------



## Arun kumar (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I'm from Tamil Nadu. And I think they're just normal ferals, the bluish ash coloured ones,I haven't taken a closer look yet


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

black sunflower seeds are also a favorite. the wild pigeons we feed look for us when we normally go out to feed them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad you are helping the ferals. And wiggles and puddles, you are right about ferals being affectionate too. Our beloved Phoebe was an injured feral who was the most loving and lovable pigeon in the world.


----------

